# top soil



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Going to put top soil on my yard this year. What is the going rate?


----------



## Bowshep (Feb 22, 2010)

l have been in landscaping for over 25 years and l would not use top soil to top dress a lawn unless you are leveling out the lawn. Most top soil will have clay in it and you don't want clay. You want to use Triple Mix (Soil, sand, and compost) and you want it sifted its a little more but if its dry you will be able to put it down 3 times faster with out breaking up a lot of clumps. You will have a few because of the compaction in the dump truck but it will break up easily. 

Another option for you is to use compost pellets and you just use a fertilizer spreader to put it down. Compost pellets have been around for a while and its a lot better for your lawn and gardens than soil because it promotes the development of microorganisms which converts the nutrients in the soil into food to be absorbed by the roots of the plants. The pellets will break down over time because of water and the sun. It is a littler pricier but the time it will take to put it down will still give you time to go out fishing when your done. Use a dull blade when cutting for a while because you will be cutting into the pellets as you cut your lawn but remember to sharpen the blade before the summer heat.

Ken


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Bowshep said:


> l have been in landscaping for over 25 years and l would not use top soil to top dress a lawn unless you are leveling out the lawn. Most top soil will have clay in it and you don't want clay. You want to use Triple Mix (Soil, sand, and compost) and you want it sifted its a little more but if its dry you will be able to put it down 3 times faster with out breaking up a lot of clumps. You will have a few because of the compaction in the dump truck but it will break up easily.
> 
> Another option for you is to use compost pellets and you just use a fertilizer spreader to put it down. Compost pellets have been around for a while and its a lot better for your lawn and gardens than soil because it promotes the development of microorganisms which converts the nutrients in the soil into food to be absorbed by the roots of the plants. The pellets will break down over time because of water and the sun. It is a littler pricier but the time it will take to put it down will still give you time to go out fishing when your done. Use a dull blade when cutting for a while because you will be cutting into the pellets as you cut your lawn but remember to sharpen the blade before the summer heat.
> 
> Ken


He can use screened top soil if available in his area. No lumps.

My supplier carries it along with 50/50 mix (top soil/compost)


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I've been getting screened top soil in 10 yard loads for the last 2 years at about $30 a yard delivered in my area.


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)

$30/yd WOW. 10yds = $100


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Try again football12 !


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

tmanmi said:


> I've been getting screened top soil in 10 yard loads for the last 2 years at about $30 a yard delivered in my area.


 
You are paying 300 dollars for 10 yards of dirt. Boy I am glad my neighbor is a landscaper and hooks me up.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

bigcountrysg said:


> You are paying 300 dollars for 10 yards of dirt. Boy I am glad my neighbor is a landscaper and hooks me up.


 He says in the post that includes delivery, thats not a bad price.


----------



## chipdog (Nov 30, 2010)

$30.00 =1 yard
$100.00 =10 yards

sounds right to me
but the more you buy the better the cost.
either way you are paying for delivery unless you have your own dump.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

chipdog said:


> $30.00 =1 yard
> $100.00 =10 yards
> 
> sounds right to me
> ...


That doesn't add up to me! maybe $300 for 10 yards.


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

chipdog said:


> $30.00 =1 yard
> $100.00 =10 yards
> 
> sounds right to me
> ...


 LOL Are you a CPA by any chance?? How about doing my taxes for me?


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

Mike Welicki said:


> LOL Are you a CPA by any chance?? How about doing my taxes for me?



WOW!!! I just now saw the date on the post I replied to. I feel lie an damn idiot!!!!!! LMFAO


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Another 'gotcha' thread. I'd hate to guess what 10 yds of screened topsoil delivered would cost.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

$250.00 + $35.00 delivery, Livonia. Just picked up 3yds of mulch $111.00 saved $30.00 instead of buying 45 2cu ft bags from menards.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Just got a quote a couple weeks ago, $160.00 for either topsoil or compost or 50/50 topsoil/compost. Pit run gravel was $120.00. FM


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Had 9 yards delivered 2 weeks ago. $283 for the soil and delivery included.

Called around and this was by far the cheapest. Had quotes over $400 for the same order.


----------

